
How to build a bigger brain - ph0rque
http://esciencenews.com/articles/2009/05/12/how.build.a.bigger.brain
======
trapper
Anyone know of a no-nonsense, minimal mumbo-jumbo way of starting?

~~~
rms
<http://mail.saigon.com/~anson/ebud/mfneng/mind0.htm>, from this discussion:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=587032>. It's Buddhist meditation but has
decidedly less mumbo-jumbo than anything else I've ever seen. You need to get
a proper pillow. <http://www.matsmatsmats.com/yoga/yoga-meditation.html> is
the cheapest zafu/zabuton set I was able to find. Buckwheat filling is
probably better in a durability sense than kapok filling, but it makes a noise
when you shuffle whereas kapok is silent. Coupon here:
<http://www.retailmenot.com/view/matsmatsmats.com>

